# Ipod classic invisible sous iTunes ET le finder



## maena (7 Septembre 2015)

J'ai effectué une synchronisation laborieuse il y a environ 2 mois mais là rien à faire l'ipod classic reste totalement invisible d'Itunes et de mac os : rien sur le bureau ou dans le finder.
Je précise qu'avec le même cable et le même port USB, mon iPhone 4 est bien détecté par Itunes.

La version d'Itunes est 11.4(18) et j'ai sophos 9.2.7 comme antivirus.

J'ai effectué toutes les opérations recommandées par le support apple à l'exception de la désisntallation réinstallation d'iTunes car je soupçonne que le problème vient plutot de l'iPod étant donné qu'il n'est même pas détecté par mac os.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire avec sophos au cas où il y aurait un conflit, j'ai simplement lu que l'antivirus pouvait provoquer ce genre de problème avec et iPod et iTunes

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## baron (7 Septembre 2015)

La première chose à faire est sans doute de désactiver ton antivirus.

Ensuite, regarde si ton iPod est visible avec l'Utilitaire disques (dossier Applications > Utilitaires.
++++++++++++++

Pour ma part, j'ai exactement le même problème et voilà où j'en suis : Utilitaire disques voit le disque de l'iPod mais ne parvient pas à monter la partition.
Avec Vérifier le disque, j'obtiens ces résultats :


> *Vérification du volume « IPOD JIJOUM »*
> ** /dev/disk1s1
> ** Phase 1 - Preparing FAT
> ** Phase 2 - Checking Directories
> ...



Pour la suite, je ne sais pas et continue mes recherches…


----------



## maena (8 Septembre 2015)

Alors j'ai fini par réussir à synchroniser en utilisant environ 5 câbles différents en faisant un hard reboot de l'ipod et en changeant de port USB à chaque fois entre 2 câbles.
Avec l'un d'entre eux, j'ai fini par avoir le message "Connecté" mais la deconnexion de l'iPod se faisait immédiatement ensuite.
J'ai persévéré : nettoyage complet par Onyx, redémarrage et enfin avec un câble non Apple, ça a marché.

Tout cela a l'air bien fragile.
Je ne peux donc pas donner de recette.

Je n'ai pas désactivé l'antivirus car j'étais persuadée qu'il s'agissait bien d'un problème de l'iPod car j'avais également un problème de connexion avec le dock universel apple.

Par contre, quand le problème était présent, j'avais vérifié dans l'utilitaire de disque et l'iPod était absent.
Cela dit l'iPhone l'était également alors que bien visible sur iTunes ....

Apple c'est bien quand ça marche mais c'est très très opaque quand ça marche pas.


----------



## maena (22 Septembre 2015)

Donc ça n'a pas marché très longtemps. Quelques jours et la de nouveau la même.
Il semble y avoir un problème matériel du connecteur de l'iPod puisque j'ai des problèmes de chargement avec le dock et le cordon allume-cigare de ma bagnole.
D'un autre côté les rare fois où l'iPod affiche "connecté" sans se déconnecté immédiatement, il reste invisible d'iTunes 11.4 et du finder.
Il y a donc à mon avis un double problème software et hardware.
Donc poubelle ou y'a un espoir ?


----------



## maena (26 Septembre 2015)

J'ai réussi à reconnecter mon iPod en maintenant fermement le cable au moment où il affiche "connecté" en espérant qu'il ne se déconnectera pas immédiatement.
Ensuite, j'ai immédiatement restauré l'iPod sur iTunes puis vérifier le disque avec l'utilitaire de disque avec comme résultat "Le volume iPod de Mae semble être en bon état".

Conclusion mon problème est uniquement matériel probablement le connecteur dock.
Malheureusement après visionnage de vidéo expliquant comment remplacer ce connecteur, je ne suis clairement pas équipée pour effectuer cette opération. Du reste, je n'ai pas réussi à ouvrir l'iPod malgré les très nombreuses vidéo expliquant comment s'y prendre.

Je pense donc que je vais continuer cahin-caha et pluis quand y'aura plus rien à faire, il faudra trouver une alternative à l'ipod étant donné que les problèmes de synchronisation semblent être courant sur cette génération et la suivante.


----------



## maena (27 Septembre 2015)

Alors que je pensais enfin être à peu près tirée d'affaire, c'est iTunes qui s'est mis à planter !!!
Ca a commencé avec un message disant que l'iPod était connecté sur un port USB 1.1 à bas débit ce qui dégrade les perf de synchronisation. Ejection, rebootage et ça s'aggrave, j'ai fini par avoir le message "La bibliothèque iTunes est sur un disque vérouillé ou vous n'avez pas les droits blablabla".
Après une vérification/réparation des autorisations avec Onyx sur tout le disque dur et une seconde restauration de l'iPod, celui-ci s'est mis à fonctionner correctement, c'est-à-dire qu'une fois branché il est immédiatement et durablement visible sur le Finder et en mode connecté mais iTunes plante irrémédiablement lors des tentatives de synchro.
Tout se passe comme si iPod et iTunes ne peuvent plus se blairer et fonctionner en même temps sur le même MB : OH JOIE !!
Ceci semble indiquer qu'il n'y a jamais eu de problème matériel sur le connecteur dock même s'il est difficile de croire qu'un problème soft puisse impacter une chose aussi simple que le branchement d'un appareil.
Après recherche, il semble que cela soit lié au fichier Utilisateur/Musique/iTunes/iTunes library.itl. Contrairement à ce qu'indiquent certains forums,la suppression de ce fichier n'arrange rien : la bibliothèque est vide sous iTunes.
J'ai fini par tomber sur la page du support apple *"
Procédure à suivre en cas d’affichage de messages d’erreur lors d’une mise à jour ou d’une restauration sous iOS" https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204770*
pour finir par attérir sur la vérification des fichiers hosts :* https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201442*
Tout ça alors que je n'ai jamais eu aucun des message d'erreurs mentionnés dans ces pages mais enfin bref passons ...
Bref, j'ouvre le fichier en question avec le terminal et OH !! SURPRISE l'entrée gs.apple.com est absente !!
Je l'ajoute à la mano comme indiqué, je redémarre le MB et iTunes plante dès que je connecte l'iPod.

Après une nuit de sommeil pour tout le monde et sans autre intervention de ma part qu'un nième reboot de l'iPod (bouton menu et central enfoncés jusqu'à l'apparition de la petite pomme), la synchronisation a fonctionné !!
Je n'en connais pas la raison mais apparement pour l'instant j'ai récupéré une situation "normale".

Je ne sais pas si tout ceci aidera d'autres personnes confrontés à cette cascade de merdes ininterrompues mais mieux vaut ça que rien du tout.


----------



## Vanton (29 Septembre 2015)

De quel iPod s'agit-il ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> De quel iPod s'agit-il ?


Et si tu lisais sa signature ?


----------



## Vanton (29 Septembre 2015)

Elle n'apparaît pas sur l'app iPhone


----------



## Philoub (27 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour
Après de multiples tentatives infructueuses de reconnaissance de mon ipod classic sur iTunes sur MAC, j'ai seulement laissé le petit cordon USB de 7 cm livré avec l'iPod et débranché la rallonge usb qui était connectée dessus.
Maintenant l'iPod est reconnu à chaque fois sur le Mac.
Bonne Journée
Philippe


----------

